
China’s home-grown satnav system will soon be fully functional - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/china/2020/07/18/chinas-home-grown-satnav-system-will-soon-be-fully-functional
======
bookofjoe
BeiDou
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeiDou](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeiDou)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/cYE2m](https://archive.vn/cYE2m)

